# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Holland Rams in Polyart

## benedetto13

I went to Polyart Clementi just now, and saw a tank of Holland Rams, They are all yellow, not much of blue at all. Mainly different from what I've read and saw online. I'm attracted to them, and I've been thinking of getting 2-3 in my 2feet of rummynose and ottos, will they be suitable? 

My tank ph around 5-6, I don't wish to raise it unless i have to. I wanted to keep apistos but they are rather pricey to me now. Should i keep Holland Rams or Balloon Rams(C32 :Cool: ? Which one would be easier for a beginner like me?

Thanks All!

----------


## Mr.Oink

Whoo... I was there too a few hours again and was thinking the same thing as you except mine is 2.5ft with Rummy Nose and FireRed shrimps.
However i'm quite tempted by the electric blue ram or a pair of apisto.

----------


## benedetto13

Hi Mr.Oink! I'm still so tempted by it, electric blue rams, those in the planted tanks near the counter in polyart? Too pricey for me now. I considered apisto first but they are so aggressive. Any idea how much are the balloon rams in C328, anyone?

----------


## Mr.Oink

For 328 they have electric blue ram too and they have 3 price range for small medium and big. Auntie actually told me smaller is more "lasting" which I interpret as, those who bought the bigger one has higher casualty rate!
You might wanna consider the small electric blue ram. 3 of them will be $3 more then the price of 1 big one  :Smile:

----------


## benedetto13

considering now! Thanks Mr.Oink for the info  :Smile:

----------

